# Timing belt and fuel filter



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

Has anybody tackled the timing belt themselves? Also has where has everbody found cheapest fuel filters?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Been doing my own timing belts since 1980, sure helps to sign up for an alldata.com for a subscription and rockauto.com has been kind to me for parts, good range of choices, prefer Gates. Worse problems are the tensionser and idler pulley if they have the latter. Call these limited lubricated ball bearings.

If they seize, pop goes the belt, and not good in an interference engine.

Cheap? Look for good name brand parts for the lowest prices. With the Cruze, look for Delco parts, armed with the part number, can do a net search for the lowest price, but also have to watch out of S&H extras, that H can cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I've seen off-brand fuel filters on eBay for $45 or so, right alongside the OEM ones for $79. For something as critical as this, I'm perfectly happy spending the extra money on the OEM filter. Injector pumps are hella expensive.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Check this place out. The prices seem reasonable. They offer timing belt kits too. 

Complete Filter Pack (Cruze Gen1) - 19301505 - 19301505 - IDParts.com


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

beaurrr said:


> I've seen off-brand fuel filters on eBay for $45 or so, right alongside the OEM ones for $79. For something as critical as this, I'm perfectly happy spending the extra money on the OEM filter. Injector pumps are hella expensive.



I found out the hard way that injectors aren't cheap, either :lol:


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

How often should the fuel filter be replaced?


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

14'ecocruze said:


> How often should the fuel filter be replaced?


In the diesel, about every 1,000 gal of fuel used. There is a monitor on the DIC that gives you the percent of filter life remaining.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

mkohan said:


> In the diesel, about every 1,000 gal of fuel used. There is a monitor on the DIC that gives you the percent of filter life remaining.


1,000 gallons or two years whichever comes first.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> mkohan said:
> 
> 
> > In the diesel, about every 1,000 gal of fuel used. There is a monitor on the DIC that gives you the percent of filter life remaining.
> ...


I'm in a gasser though so wasn't sure. I like running my tank down so feel like I should replace it sooner than later. I have just shy of 69k on the car. Just rough estimate that comes in over 1600 gallons of gas. Seeing as I'm a second owner and they didn't manage 40 mpg lol


----------

